# Mag well



## VietVet68

For some time I've thought that adding a mag well to my Kimber Pro Crimson Carry would look very cool so today I ordered one from Kimber's web site. It's called: "Mainspring housing with magazine well full size, arched, stainless.
Has anyone out there done this and were you happy with the results?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I haven't done this, and I'd like to tell you why.
That mag-well attachment is about as necessary as teats on a bull.
• To begin with, it sticks out past the grip, so it makes your gun somewhat less concealable. After all, it's the grip, not the barrel, that's the hard part to conceal.
• For about the same price, you could have a decent gunsmith bevel the inside surfaces of the gun's original magazine-well area. Or you could do it yourself with a file, for free. That would accomplish everything your new accessory will do.
• From now on, you're going to need magazines with thick bottom pads. Otherwise, you won't be able to fully seat them past the opening of the mag-well funnel.
No, I don't think it's a good idea, or a useful accessory on a concealed weapon. But, as they say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## VietVet68

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I haven't done this, and I'd like to tell you why.
> That mag-well attachment is about as necessary as teats on a bull.
> • To begin with, it sticks out past the grip, so it makes your gun somewhat less concealable. After all, it's the grip, not the barrel, that's the hard part to conceal.
> • For about the same price, you could have a decent gunsmith bevel the inside surfaces of the gun's original magazine-well area. Or you could do it yourself with a file, for free. That would accomplish everything your new accessory will do.
> • From now on, you're going to need magazines with thick bottom pads. Otherwise, you won't be able to fully seat them past the opening of the mag-well funnel.
> No, I don't think it's a good idea, or a useful accessory on a concealed weapon. But, as they say, your mileage may vary.


I was aware that there's nothing functional about it, it's purely for looks. At the most it's about 3/8" thick so I don't see that as a "deal breaker" for CC. Lastly I use Wilson 47-D mags that are padded. That's all I 'm trying to do is make it more attractive.


----------



## Baldy

I have the Kimber Team Match II for a comp pistol and the big flare of the mag well does help on speed reloads. On a carry pistol it would just be more bulk to cover up. YMMV..:smt1099


----------



## VietVet68

It sounds like I should reconsider. I think I'll put it on since I've already ordered it and see what it's like fir CC. I can always send it back within a few days for a refund.


----------



## KSPCIILG

VietVet68 said:


> It sounds like I should reconsider. I think I'll put it on since I've already ordered it and see what it's like fir CC. I can always send it back within a few days for a refund.


How did the Magwell work out for you?
This mag pad was more a comfort carry option for me, it doesn't add much to the frame length and rounds off all the sharp edges on the mag, frame and mainspring cap.


----------



## VietVet68

KSPCIILG said:


> How did the Magwell work out for you?
> This mag pad was more a comfort carry option for me, it doesn't add much to the frame length and rounds off all the sharp edges on the mag, frame and mainspring cap.


The mag well worked out just fine and didn't interfere with CC at all. I really like the padded mags in your pics but I'm wondering if they are hard plastic or soft rubber? Which mags are they, Wilsons?


----------

